# my furry babies



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

SO seven months ago my bf bought me this:









it now looks like this and answers to Kobi:


















AND this is my christmas present:
when i first got him 








He is Oliver a 3 month old ecelcutus parrot
not a cheap gift either for these sell up to $1000.00 before you take into consideration the hand rearing and when he begins talking of up to 300 words or 30 phrases etc.
I need to fins a more recent pic hes fully feathered now lol


----------



## SeaHorse (Dec 27, 2010)

"LIKE".... where the like button in here? 

Very cute babies!! You are a lucky girl. Can't wait to see the latest pic of the parrot.


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

yeh i dont know where the heck i put them >.<


----------



## Badjer (Oct 25, 2011)

What cute babies you have! Birds usually make me a bit uneasy, but Oliver looks so cuddly!


----------



## Abby (Jan 13, 2011)

Olly is such a sook, if hes in his cage after a feed he whines. hes almost talking hes SO close to "Hello" ad he will sit and squawk until hes taken out and loves nothing more then to cuddle up while we watch tv. 
hes even toilet trained he gets restless and starts a bum wiggle and we run him back to his cage or box what ever is closest and he holds it till hes there and then toilets lol


----------



## SDragon (Sep 26, 2011)

What cute babies!!! MY bf better get me something like this...who needs diamonds and chocolate?


----------

